# James Squire Amber Ale Recipe



## benny_bjc (2/3/08)

hi,

I would love to find a James Squire Pale Ale style recipe. (As close as possible)
Does anyone have one or know any websites that have one.

I'm after concntrated kit ingredients, not the grains and all that jazz.

Thanks


----------



## Noxious (2/3/08)

beer007 said:


> hi,
> 
> I would love to find a James Squire Pale Ale style recipe. (As close as possible)
> Does anyone have one or know any websites that have one.
> ...




I haven't seen the JS Pale Ale before...didnt know they brewed one commercially.
Ive attempted to brew many Golden Ales though...nice drop!
Where have you tried it?
I and many friends would buy it all the time if it exists....


----------



## benny_bjc (2/3/08)

Noxious said:


> I haven't seen the JS Pale Ale before...didnt know they brewed one commercially.
> Ive attempted to brew many Golden Ales though...nice drop!
> Where have you tried it?
> I and many friends would buy it all the time if it exists....



Sorry, I meant James Squire Amber Ale. 

Also is it possible to change the thread title to Amber Ale?

Thanks


----------



## gerald (2/3/08)

i was about to say, james squire doesnt have a pale ale. little creatures do though.

anyway, Noxious do you recon you could post up your recipe for golden ale?

thanks
gerald


----------



## b_thomas (3/3/08)

Country Brewer have a recipe for it on their site countrybrewer.com.au (no affliation etc etc) so I'd give them a shot if you're keen


----------



## benny_bjc (3/3/08)

b_thomas said:


> Country Brewer have a recipe for it on their site countrybrewer.com.au (no affliation etc etc) so I'd give them a shot if you're keen



Is it possible to make a James Squire Amber Ale clone using can concentrate or do you need to do mashing etc?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/3/08)

beer007 said:


> Is it possible to make a James Squire Amber Ale clone using can concentrate or do you need to do mashing etc?




depends how close to the original you want. What you should have asked is " Can I make a good beer in the style of JSAA using extract material rather than AG ?". The answer is "Of Course". 

How ? 

That's a horse of an entirely different colour. Next contestant please .............


----------



## ozpowell (4/3/08)

gerald said:


> i was about to say, james squire doesnt have a pale ale. little creatures do though.



....well, it's true they don't have an APA or British PA, however they do make an excellent IPA which, IMHO is their best beer.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Leigh (4/3/08)

In answer to the original question (and pedantics of others aside), Brewmaster do a James Squire Amber Ale kit that is hard to pick form the genuine...

Brewmaster do a JS Golden Ale kit as well.

Will look at the recipe tonight...


----------



## Leigh (4/3/08)

This is the recipe I used:

Muntons Blonde Extract
Black Rock Amber Malt Extract
5g Golden Cluster Hops (simmer in 300ml water for 2 min, rest 15min, filter into fermenter)
Safale US05

Made up to 21L

og 1.061
fg 1.009

Hope that helps mate


----------



## benny_bjc (4/3/08)

Leigh said:


> This is the recipe I used:
> 
> Muntons Blonde Extract
> Black Rock Amber Malt Extract
> ...



Thanks Heaps! How did your brew compare with the commercial JSAA?

So basically I add Muntons Blonde Extract & Black Rock Amber Malt Extract to 2 - 4 litres of hot water as usual with a concentrate like coopers then set aside while simmering hops and filter using a material such as an old tea towel?? Add water to 21L and then add yeast!? 

Is all this correct or do you do it differently?

Thanks again.


----------



## Canumbler (4/3/08)

beer007 said:


> Thanks Heaps! How did your brew compare with the commercial JSAA?
> 
> So basically I add Muntons Blonde Extract & Black Rock Amber Malt Extract to 2 - 4 litres of hot water as usual with a concentrate like coopers then set aside while simmering hops and filter using a material such as an *old tea towel*?? Add water to 21L and then add yeast!?
> 
> ...



Commercial kitchens aren't supposed to use tea-towels anymore to avoid food poisoning, I would recommend you keep such items the hell away from your beer.


----------



## samhighley (5/3/08)

Indeed, especially an 'old' tea towel!


----------



## Leigh (5/3/08)

beer007 said:


> Thanks Heaps! How did your brew compare with the commercial JSAA?
> 
> So basically I add Muntons Blonde Extract & Black Rock Amber Malt Extract to 2 - 4 litres of hot water as usual with a concentrate like coopers then set aside while simmering hops and filter using a material such as an old tea towel?? Add water to 21L and then add yeast!?
> 
> ...



The Munton's Blonde is the concentrate, so no need for the Coopers concentrate...I filter through a sanitised kitchen sieve and I made up to the 21L mark. Otherwise your right to go.

I consider this recipe to be closer to JSAA than what most of the clone kits are to there respective brews.


----------



## jayse (5/3/08)

beer007 said:


> Sorry, I meant James Squire Amber Ale.
> 
> Also is it possible to change the thread title to Amber Ale?
> 
> Thanks



Done!

link


----------



## Mantis (5/3/08)

I like the sound of this one. Thanks for asking the question beer007 and thanks for the recipe Leigh. 

I checked my nearest homebrew shop in Ballarat and they have all the ingredients. Now to consume enough bought bottled beer to get the bottles  :chug:


----------



## 0M39A (5/3/08)

5g hops for a 21L brew? you wont get a single thing from that small amount of hops! one of my more recent brews used over 7g per litre!

that, and golden cluster are pretty different than willamette, which is the feature hop in james squire amber ale.

use the blonde kit and amber extract if you want, and at least 40g of willamette boiled in 2L of water and 100g of the amber malt, then strain into or dump the whole lot (hops and all) your carboy with the rest of the ingrediants.

the yeast you use is also pretty important. amber ale's flavour is very focused on the maltyness of it. if you aren't ready to use a liquid yeast, go for safale s-04 dried yeast (available at any half decent homebrew store)


----------



## steve.m (5/3/08)

Have a look at the www.brewcraftsa.com.au site. They have a kit for JS Golden Ale. It has a lot more in it than the recipe above.

Heres the link to it. [post="0"]http://www.brewcraftsa.com.au/showProduct/Recipe+Favourite+Packs/Recipe+Favourite+Packs/20943/James+Squire+Golden+Ale+Style[/post]


----------



## 0M39A (5/3/08)

just noticed the recipe Leigh posted was for golden ale, not amber ale.

cluster is still nothing like the feature hop in golden ale, which is amarillo.

to make something like this id just take any pale ale style kit, a kilo of wheat malt (which is usually 50-50 pale and wheat malts) and 30-40g of amarillo.

2/3 your hops in 2L of water with 100g of malt extract for 20min, and the rest a minute or so before you turn off the heat. let sit for a few extra minutes, then strain into your carboy with the rest of the ingredients (or just pour the lot in, the hops will settle out eventually). ferment with us-05 yeast.

a couple hundred grams of some 60ebc crystal malt steeped in 2L of 70C water then boiled and added to the mix definatley wouldnt go astray either.


----------



## Leigh (6/3/08)

No, the recipe I posted above was for Amber Ale...I have the ingrediants to do the Golden Ale and it has a few variations, including the amarillo hops...


----------



## Mantis (6/3/08)

Well now I am confused , and sober


----------



## pjwhite5 (6/3/08)

Hi all,

The recipe I used is as follows

1.7 kg Morgans royal oak amber ale kit
1 kg of #22 Amber Blend (dry malt extract) or 1kg of liquid amber malt
24 grams goldings Hops ( steeped for 10 minutes in a coffee mug then tip everything into the fermenter)

Safale S-04 yeast

This receipe is one of my favorites and have made many times

Cede


----------



## timmaaay (10/3/08)

I made one from a recipe suggested by my LHBS...

Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale
1kg Body Brew (600g dextrose, 400g maltodextrin)
500g Light Dry Malt
200g Crystal Grain, steeped for 20mins in boiling water
Safale US-56 yeast
12g Goldings

Its 6 weeks old now, i cracked one open the other night and its a bit gassy (might have overprimed it a bit) but tastes ok, no bombs yet.


----------



## 0M39A (10/3/08)

Why does everyone keep suggesting hops beside willamette?

its common knowledge its the feature hop in amber ale, so why use goldings or golden cluster?


----------



## crozdog (11/3/08)

Leigh said:


> This is the recipe I used:
> 
> Muntons Blonde Extract
> Black Rock Amber Malt Extract
> ...


Back when I was K&King I did a few which were basically the same as this, but used willamette (there you go OM39A :beer: ) but I used more than 5g. 

Steep your hops in a coffee plunger to avoid the "old tea towel". Use a good yeast rather than the 1 under the lid


----------



## benny_bjc (11/3/08)

crozdog said:


> Use a good yeast rather than the 1 under the lid



What do you consider to be a good yeast?


----------



## 0M39A (12/3/08)

beer007 said:


> What do you consider to be a good yeast?



just about anything other than the one that comes under the lid of most kits.

if you want a cheap decent dried yeast, go for safale s-04.

if you want to branch out and try something better, then just about any english liquid yeast, but there isnt really much point in doing this if you are just kit and kilo brewing.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/3/08)

0M39A said:


> just about anything other than the one that comes under the lid of most kits. If you want a cheap decent dried yeast, go for safale s-04. If you want to branch out and try something better, then just about any english liquid yeast, but there isnt really much point in doing this if you are just kit and kilo brewing.




Experimentation is always fun. Using different yeasts will get you different results so is dependant on your expected results. Try a K & K using a S-04 or a US-56 and see if you can tell the difference from your early efforts. These yeasts are cheaper than liquid yeasts so are a great starting point. Google the Wyeast site and read the many different yeasts they have and what the expected outcomes can be. It's mind boggling but makes sense in time and with experience.

For your JAAA clone either the two main dry yeasts will do a good job. Try and you have climbed the next rung in the ladder.


----------



## crozdog (12/3/08)

beer007 said:


> What do you consider to be a good yeast?


as already mentioned try US56 (US05) or S04, better still split the batch and do half with each (or make 2 batches & use a different yeast in each) - you will have 2 different beers. The S04 is a bit softer and fruitier (due to the esters), whereas the US56/US05/WLP001 will be "cleaner" and highlight the hops a bit more (in my experience). Lots of people like Nottingham (another dry yeast) but I find it a but dry & dusty. 

Good dry yeasts can be bought from the site sponsors or a decent LHBS.

You could also try a liquid english or american yeast as also mentioned. Another option is to go for a nice german ale like an alt to highlight the maltiness. I think liquid yeasts are worth a try even with K&K, they are more work/expense but there is such a variety & the "cold" side of brewing (ie fermentation) is where at least 50% of the beers character comes from (IMHO). See if you can hook up with a local brewer who uses liquid yeasts & get some from them.

Don't forget sanitation practices and temperature control are essential for all brewing.


----------



## benny_bjc (4/4/08)

b_thomas said:


> Country Brewer have a recipe for it on their site countrybrewer.com.au (no affliation etc etc) so I'd give them a shot if you're keen



If I was to brew up a JSAA recipe such as the one on country brewer:

http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/category4_1.htm

1 x Rapid Creek Pale Ale

1.5kg Amber Malt
150g Crystal Grain

2 x 12g Willamette Finishing Hop (Dry + Infusion Methods)
1 x Safale S-04 Yeast




How long should I let the beer age in the bottle before opening?

Both Minimum time and Ideal time would be good 

​


----------



## Luka (6/4/08)

beer007 said:


> If I was to brew up a JSAA recipe such as the one on country brewer:
> 
> http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/category4_1.htm
> 
> ...



Personally I would say minimum two, just for the carbonation, ideally 4 weeks to lose that "green" taste.
Cheers


----------



## benny_bjc (6/4/08)

Luka said:


> Personally I would say minimum two, just for the carbonation, ideally 4 weeks to lose that "green" taste.
> Cheers



Thanks! what do you mean by "green" taste?


----------

